# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > English Room >  Từ vựng tiếng anh về nghề nghiệp

## quanvm

170 từ vựng tiếng anh về nghề nghiệp được tổng hợp dạng video có hình ảnh + phát âm vô cùng dễ học, dễ nhớ.

----------


## Mantran

thanks

----------

